
Office with only standing desks? Yay or nay? - viet_nguyen
I&#x27;m building an office at home, in the living room, with the space of 150 square feet.<p>It will include 5 to 7 desks. Each desk has 120cm x 60cm in size (47.24 in x 23.62 in)<p>To save space, I&#x27;m thinking of removing chairs altogether by using standing desks.<p>How do you think it would affect the startup&#x27;s culture?
======
Slaul
I would never, ever, work somewhere with only standing desks. You need a
balance between both standing and sitting.

------
LeoSolaris
Standing desks are good for the afternoon, but like anything, too much in one
position is going to eventually cause issues.

Don't forget the sturdy, reinforced rubber floor mats for standing. If you
don't, your feet will start hurting quickly.

